# UR Parts for the VQ35De



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone know if any of these parts will work on the alti?

http://www.unorthodoxracing.com/infiniti_g35.html

Ultra S Street Crank Pulley 02101150_ $229.00

Ultra SS 3-Piece Pulley Set (Crank, Alt., & W/P) 04100150_ $399.00 

Ultra A 6-Rib Alternator 01103150_ $99.00 

Ultra A 6-Rib Water Pump 01105150_ $109.00 

Ultra L Aluminum Flywheel 061011500 $799.00


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

bump


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Ask UR, they are pretty helpful. I sent them a email a while ago about QR25DE pulley and they replied next day.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

As far as I know, the only UR pulley that's available 
for the 3.5 is the Ultra S. I'm not sure of the part # tho-
Best thing to do would be to contact UR...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

flywheel will only be for the 5-speeds


----------

